# Bubbles in my soap.



## sweetbamabrown (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering how in the world do I get rid of the little tiny bubbles that appear in my soap? What causes them? :cry:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

use a couple of spritz of alcohol, bubble are caused from getting extra air in the base from stirring in fo/eo or color.


----------



## bodybym (Jun 13, 2010)

Be careful about vigorous stirring of the MP and pouring too cool. Both of these will cause bubble in the soap. Spray the top with alcohol for a smooth top.


----------



## foreverblowingbubbles (Sep 22, 2010)

what kind of alcohol do you use and do you know of any suppliers in the uk plz


----------



## tespring (Sep 22, 2010)

foreverblowingbubbles said:
			
		

> what kind of alcohol do you use and do you know of any suppliers in the uk plz



I use just regular rubbing alcohol that you can buy at the pharmacy.


----------

